# IS there any way a noob like me can convert visual novels?



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 10, 2016)

So lately I've been getting into vn's . however I only have my android to read them . I heard about ONscripter . a app that let's you read vn's on your phone and got excited . but , as usual I was letdown when I found out it can only read those that are compatible with it .......and that's all of 11 VN's . I also tried VNDS , but same thing ....so is there any way I can convert visual novels to work on ONscripter or another reader that works on my android ? thanks


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Dec 10, 2016)

Visual Novels are still full on games, so I doubt it's as easy as "follow these simple steps".


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 10, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Visual Novels are still full on games, so I doubt it's as easy as "follow these simple steps".


i know , but is there ANY way? don't care how boring it is


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Dec 10, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> i know , but is there ANY way? don't care how boring it is


Ah fair enough. Well I assume it would involve a lot of file tinkering and game dumping.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 10, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Ah fair enough. Well I assume it would involve a lot of file tinkering and game dumping.


as long as can play it on my android I don't care . can't play it on my pc cuz it's semi-public


----------



## Futurdreamz (Dec 10, 2016)

Well it depends on how the VN actually works. 

If they were like PDFs they would be a standard format file that any program could run or parse, but I suspect they are more like the game pack that an engine like unity would parse. The format would vary depending on the publisher, and may be proprietary and only playable on the supported systems.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Dec 10, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> as long as can play it on my android I don't care . can't play it on my pc cuz it's semi-public


Ah alright. I personally don't know how to do this but I'd assume it may not be possible on just your mobile phone.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Futurdreamz said:


> Well it depends on how the VN actually works.
> 
> If they were like PDFs they would be a standard format file that any program could run or parse, but I suspect they are more like the game pack that an engine like unity would parse. The format would vary depending on the publisher, and may be proprietary and only playable on the supported systems.


Yeah this is what I was thinking.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 10, 2016)

Futurdreamz said:


> Well it depends on how the VN actually works.
> 
> If they were like PDFs they would be a standard format file that any program could run or parse, but I suspect they are more like the game pack that an engine like unity would parse. The format would vary depending on the publisher, and may be proprietary and only playable on the supported systems.


yeah they run via the .exe file on the pc . it's not a simple pdf . I heard that you could convert them but it's a very monotonous process

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

and nobody on all the threads I checked gave any information on how they are converted ...wasted 4 hours till I had the idea to ask here .


----------



## Futurdreamz (Dec 11, 2016)

I think your best best would be to first look for someone trying to make a standard file format then go from there. They would have pointers for how to do so, and would have an Android app that can run the result. I literally think it could be a file no more complex then a pdf with some database linkages and audio files imbedded.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 11, 2016)

You can buy a cheap PC for next to nothing these days -- an old core2 with a bit of RAM and maybe a $20 graphics card should do most visual novels. Also why does semi public matter? If you want to play a game then great, general standards of decency would say steer clear of h-games/eroge which should be doable.

Also if the semi public PC is reasonably powerful you could hide a virtual machine on it and stream that to your android device -- virtualbox has good support for rdp and android does well enough for it too. That way it runs in the background (use something called headless mode) and someone else can use it and never know what is going on.

If it uses a known format and there is an existing converter (not sure what the current state of affairs is there but it is not impossible for some to be a given format) and player for android then you could go that path.

Otherwise it is full on hacking project, or maybe a boring way if the game has no great logic to speak of (if it has minigames or anything other than being a glorified slideshow then that is right out) and once you have done that you will almost certainly not want to play it as you would know everything about it already. As others mentioned they are still full programs despite being somewhat simpler in outside appearance than many and get to be treated as such.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 11, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> You can buy a cheap PC for next to nothing these days -- an old core2 with a bit of RAM and maybe a $20 graphics card should do most visual novels. Also why does semi public matter? If you want to play a game then great, general standards of decency would say steer clear of h-games/eroge which should be doable.
> 
> Also if the semi public PC is reasonably powerful you could hide a virtual machine on it and stream that to your android device -- virtualbox has good support for rdp and android does well enough for it too. That way it runs in the background (use something called headless mode) and someone else can use it and never know what is going on.
> 
> ...


it's semi-public cuz I share it with my family .I'ts my dad's (who doesn't like anime and video games in general )


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 11, 2016)

In that case family computer is a well understood concept, probably better to use that when referring to it.

When you say does not like do you mean actively opposes or just does not care to play himself? If it is active opposition ("not on my machine" sort of thing) then fair enough, if it is just not for him then as long as it does not mess things up for other people then surely it is OK.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 11, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> In that case family computer is a well understood concept, probably better to use that when referring to it.
> 
> When you say does not like do you mean actively opposes or just does not care to play himself? If it is active opposition ("not on my machine" sort of thing) then fair enough, if it is just not for him then as long as it does not mess things up for other people then surely it is OK.


he used to be a gamer himself but quit years ago , my mom doesn't like anime since she's very religious so I keep my stuff off of the pc and only use it to acsess the Temp . if I had my own laptop it wouldn't be a problem but I don't have the cash to buy one .


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 11, 2016)

Laptops are harder, stick with a tower if you are really limited.


Also how does anime conflict with religion as a general concept? No doubt there are some but there are some books, some TV shows, some films, some people... that do too.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 11, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Laptops are harder, stick with a tower if you are really limited.
> 
> 
> Also how does anime conflict with religion as a general concept? No doubt there are some but there are some books, some TV shows, some films, some people... that do too.



ehhhhhhh, she just doesn't like it . so I stear clear of it when she's around


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2016)

Well you could get a windows 10 tablet for a nice price that would play visual novels. I only play visual novels fo the hental type and I don't see them being any good in the _story _aspect. That is a very interesting question, have you tried looking for a tool to convert game files to pdf? Maybe you could get a cheap laptop running windows xp if you really only want to do little stuff on it.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 14, 2016)

Porting VNs...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

There is no porting VNs anywhere. It's either you get it legally, get it illegally, then tear it to shreds with whatever extraction tools that may or may not be available for said game to rip out sound, music, visuals, text, etc in some form that is hopefully actually convenient to use, and then either use your masterful coding skills to parse the shit you extract to convert the shit from ONScripter, NScripter, KiriKiri, Ren'Py, RealLive, N2System, and literally fucking anything else under the sun OR you manually parse the shit yourself by hand to an engine that you want to use. The more text there is, the more annoying long the process gets. The more choices there are, the more chances your bullshit script is going to fuck up one of those choices and you won't find out until you hit the route.

It's almost as if you are expecting all VN engines to just be the same, BUT there were at least 167 different VN engines back in 2009 and that wasn't even dealing with the random VNs that could be using who knows what.

- edit -
Also, if you still want to deal with that shit, VNDS script stuff was made for the retarded. It has next to no cool features, but at least it works and you don't have to think to hard about what you are converting to since aside from images, audio, and text, VNDS doesn't support it.


----------

